# 2013 Ottawa Bluesfest roster announced



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

RBC Royal Bank Bluesfest 2013 Lineup

Not enough to tear me away from the soldering iron, but an interesting lineup.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks pretty weak to me!


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

i like the jon spencer blues explosion. check out the drum sounds in this clip 
THE JON SPENCER BLUES EXPLOSION - Burn it off (FD acoustic session) - YouTube


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The guy who owns this festival-Mark Monahan-former bar owner-quit smoking.

So now he is proposing a non smoking festival-it is all about him as usual.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow. I love that lineup.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd go to hear, I mean see, She and Him (well not him).


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

Ya it's a great lineup, thinking of making the trip


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice looking lineup. I would love to go if I can get away. Got a kid in Ottawa, so maybe it's possible.

Pecae, Mooh.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've had enough of this so-called Bluesfest. It's all about making money. Last year they had all these electronic music so none of the older guys who spent a lot of money during the festival stayed away and they didn't make as much money. So with that, he's decided to 'attract' the older crowd back by making BB King close it. They are also calling KW Sheppard as the heir apparent of BB King. When did that ever happen? He thinks people here in Ottawa doesn't know shit. I don't find anything new or exciting. I'll spend my money on REAL blues festivals around here like the Calabogie, Mt Tremblant, or even the Jazz Festival. He can shove his bluesfest lineup, up his a**. LOL


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

rollingdam said:


> The guy who owns this festival-Mark Monahan-former bar owner-quit smoking.
> 
> So now he is proposing a non smoking festival-it is all about him as usual.


I was listening to an interview with him on CBC yesterday afternoon, and he's pretty flexible about it. Keep in mind that it's a city by-law thing, not just a Bluesfest thing.



> I'd go to hear, I mean see, She and Him (well not him).


We're big fans of "New Girl" in our house, and my wife and son's loyalty to "Bones" means that, by a 2-1 vote, we're big fans of the Deschanel sisters.

Note that Bjork was announced as added to the lineup yesterday.

There's a lot to appeal to the old farts like me: Cactus, Eric Burdon, Mitch Ryder, Grand Funk Railroad, and of course BB King.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Chito said:


> I've had enough of this so-called Bluesfest. It's all about making money. Last year they had all these electronic music so none of the older guys who spent a lot of money during the festival stayed away and they didn't make as much money. So with that, he's decided to 'attract' the older crowd back by making BB King close it. They are also calling KW Sheppard as the heir apparent of BB King. When did that ever happen? He thinks people here in Ottawa doesn't know shit. I don't find anything new or exciting. I'll spend my money on REAL blues festivals around here like the Calabogie, Mt Tremblant, or even the Jazz Festival. He can shove his bluesfest lineup, up his a**. LOL


It's probably time for them to change the name of the thing, since it elicits such irritation. I threw up my hands in despair several years ago, longing for the good old days in Confederation Park when there would be a Gospel tent, and a New Orleans/Zydeco tent. The zenith, for me, was a "steel summit" held just behind City Hall, around 2005 or so, that had David Lindley hosting, Harry Manx, Greg Leisz, sacred steel band The Campbell Brothers, Bill Frisell, slide player Don Rooke (who leads The Henrys), and this 13 year-old blind kid Jonathan-something. That particular year was a slide player's wet dream (Sonny Landreth was there too but didn't stick around for the steel summit). I fear those hey-let's-jam days are long gone. (I once sent in a suggestion to the folks planning the lineup to have NRBQ host a late night "guilty pleasures" session, where NRBQ - who can/could play _anything_ - would support others playing the festival as they did covers).

For now, I just think of it as a pop festival, that _also_ includes some blues as an example of one genre of pop music. Kudos to the Calabogie folks for staying true to their name.

FWIW, the lines between the jazz festival, folks festival, Capital Hoedown (assuming it ever comes back), and Bluesfest, are extremely blurry. Any one of them could easily be called by any of the other names. If one treats them as defenders or ambassadors for particular musical traditions, then obviously they disappoint. Those of us who love blues and R&B in its purest form are likely to feel as betrayed as Chito does. If one simply treats them as enterprises that provide an excuse to bring a lot of talent to town in a short period for very reasonable cost to the concert-goer, they are less exasperating.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

For my tastes, that lineup is fantastic. JSBX, Neko Case, and Cat Empire would all be fantastic to see. I'd be curious about Mitch Ryder as far as the revival acts.

As far as the name, it's not abnormal for a 'blues' or 'jazz' fest to have a bunch of pop acts. It's been the norm since the 70's. I agree a more appropriate name would be better, but it's not like they are the only festival using a blues or jazz moniker.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

The whole non smoking thing is actually the NCC deciding to follow suit with the rest of the region. There was a chance that they were going to do it last year and now it looks like a real possibility. I don't think Mark gives a shit if people smoke. A few years ago, he had to hire extra security to monitor dope smoking. Why? Because the city was going to give him serious grief if he didn't not beacuse he wanted it.
Running a festival is possibly one of the most complex ventures one could ever be subjected to. At Lebreton, there are several level of governments administering different areas including the park, museum and roadways and they all have their own special rules. Compound the fact that they don't always play well together and you get the picture...
As for whether you agree or not with the festival as a whole, I think he did a good job of bringing a world class sized festival to a relatively small market like Ottawa. Yes some are going to be pissed off with the lineup...someone's always pissed off with the lineup every year BUT people still go and this year will be no exception.
I find it amusing how Jazzfest seems to be taking Bluesfest's cue and greatly expanding the genres of music played there. NEVER could I have imagined that Willie Nelson would play there and know what? It'll probably sell out....sorta like Rush will at Bluesfest.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Bjork? You gotta be kidding. The reason it's called "Bluesfest" is because it's a trademarked name. I happen to know some of the original organizers of it when it started before Monahan ruined it. The only act worth seeing this year will be Ronnie Earle and the Broadcasters.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

OldGuitarPlayer said:


> Bjork? You gotta be kidding. The reason it's called "Bluesfest" is because it's a trademarked name. I happen to know some of the original organizers of it when it started before Monahan ruined it. The only act worth seeing this year will be Ronnie Earle and the Broadcasters.


So you make 2 posts today, one to insult Bob Log III and people who like him in that thread, and one to knock bands at the Bluesfest that other people may like. Thanks for bringing your negativity to the forum.


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

I just want to point out that having the names 'Bjork - BB King - Dixie Chicks - Wu Tang Clan - Rush' on the top line of a festival ad might be the most awesomely eclectic group of bands you could put together just to screw with people. That said, if I had the money and were close to Ottawa I'd love to see them all, especially the Clan given I've only ever seen individual members, never the whole group so that would be a bucket list thing.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

torndownunit said:


> So you make 2 posts today, one to insult Bob Log III and people who like him in that thread, and one to knock bands at the Bluesfest that other people may like. Thanks for bringing your negativity to the forum.


lol @ the butthurt


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

OldGuitarPlayer said:


> lol @ the butthurt


Awesome. Someone who actually uses the term 'butthurt'. Ignorant fool. Pretty much an entire posting history dedicated to "if I don't like it, it means it's no good". You are a a great addition to the forum.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

torndownunit said:


> Awesome. Someone who actually uses the term 'butthurt'. Ignorant fool. Pretty much an entire posting history dedicated to "if I don't like it, it means it's no good". You are a a great addition to the forum.


LOL...let the butthurt flow through you


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I will admit to b*tching about the lack of actual blues acts in the past (Buddy Guy deserves to be on the main stage), but part of the fun of these festivals is being exposed to a few new acts "by accident". There are enough bands that I want to see that might make the trek worthwhile, however I'd like to see the actual schedule before purchasing tix as there can be conflicts that make it less interesting. Hopefully KWS (FWIW he stole the show at the Hendrix Experience concert in T.O. a couple of yrs ago) & The Hip aren't on different stages at the same time. 

Thanks to the Quebec City Festival De L'Ete (passes are only $80), Tremblant Blues Fest, Kitchener Blues Fest (free-ish) etc. there are usually other chances to see many of these same artists. Time to build the spread sheet & plan out my summer!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

OldGuitarPlayer said:


> LOL...let the butthurt flow through you


Are you 14 years old 'bro'? Grow up.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

torndownunit said:


> Are you 14 years old 'bro'? Grow up.


----------

